# Nerves



## mcgowana (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have been interested in Martial Arts for 10 years but get nervous and worried about entering a class for the first time.  On the couple of occasions I have attended a class I have never found the courage to go a second time.  Any tips?


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 8, 2010)

mcgowana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been interested in Martial Arts for 10 years but get nervous and worried about entering a class for the first time. On the couple of occasions I have attended a class I have never found the courage to go a second time. Any tips?


 
I find it curious that you mustered the courage to attend the first time but not a second. Did something bad happen during the first class? If not, repeat attendance to see if something bad keeps not happening.


----------



## mcgowana (Sep 8, 2010)

I suppose I am just too self-conscious.  Going the second time has been a problem because I am no longer a stranger and just the new boy.

Oh well I will just have to get over it.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 8, 2010)

mcgowana said:


> I suppose I am just too self-conscious. Going the second time has been a problem because I am no longer a stranger and just the new boy.
> 
> Oh well I will just have to get over it.


 
If your martial arts experience is anything like mine, you'll get over a lot of that.  But you have to attend class for that to happen.


----------



## Slipper (Sep 8, 2010)

I was so nervous at my first class. I was fortunate enough to partner with one of the assistant instructors for nearly the entire class. I mentioned during class-time how nervous I was and how I wasn't sure if I would do well in a martial arts class. The ***'t instructor told me that he had a secret formula that would guarantee success not only in class but in many things. I asked him what it was and he told me that all I had to do was keep coming to class and I would do fine. He said that if I started struggling with certain techniques, just keep showing up; if I felt I was hitting a wall....just keep showing up. As corny as it sounds, that actually gets me through many of the times when I am frustrated with my progress. If I keep showing up and trying then I will eventually get past whatever hurdle I am up against. 

Best of luck to you and I hope you find one and go back a second time!


----------



## yak sao (Sep 8, 2010)

I can appreciate where you're coming from.
Years ago I was sitting around talking with a bunch of buddies and the topic turned to MA, a subject I knew nothing about.
They alll starting spouting off about their experience in doing MA. You know, 6 weeks at the YMCA sort of thing. One of my friends suggested we all go to the local kung fu school to try it out. So I, along with 6 friends went to see what it was all about. To be honest, I wouldn't have gone by myself.
Well, after that 1st night i was hooked. I knew it was something I wanted to do for the rest of my life. That was the summer of 1981. I haven't stopped since.
Oh, my 6 buddies? they quit after the 1st night.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 8, 2010)

I say, go for it. I felt the same way, but did that second class many years age and I am the better for it.


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 8, 2010)

i walked in my dojo one year ago almost (sept 10, 2009) where I didnt know one soul. I was able to do it because i wanted shotokan so baaaaaaaaaaaad that i didnt care who i didnt know. So for me it was How badly do I want this? Walked in - and never looked back. :angel:


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 9, 2010)

A slogan that has been used many times....


....just do it...


----------



## Seven (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe you are like me when I first started martial arts just a couple of months ago. I joined a few of the martial arts classes in my area. The first lessons was ok but I never went again or I went to maybe 4 at the most for one of the classes but I never felt comfortable... these were all styles geared toward self defense on the street or more "traditional" styles.

Then I tried Judo and Muay Thai.... two styles more on the sport side and the lessons felt much more relaxed (compared to the others in my area) to me and I knew I found what I was looking for.

What have you trained in for those classes? Was it the thought of learning al this new stuff that overwhelmed you? I know it did me during those first classes... when I saw  everyone had been there for a while and can do things with ease and I struggled with the simplest of things (and I still do) it made me feel kind of dumb or something lol Or maybe it was the people? Didn't feel like you clicked with them? Were they helpful toward you or make you feel welcome? I guess it all could affect your nerves of going back to that class...

Hope you figure it out soon mate it would be a shame for you to miss out on something you want because of nerves and there will be no nerves once you get in to the swing of things and attend class regular.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Oct 8, 2010)

mcgowana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been interested in Martial Arts for 10 years but get nervous and worried about entering a class for the first time.  On the couple of occasions I have attended a class I have never found the courage to go a second time.  Any tips?



Man I know exactly how this feels. I did MMA for about 4 months and my first class was so scary. I was worried about getting destroyed. I thought I was just going to get beat to a pulp. Well I was right that I was going to get destroyed...on the mat. I couldn't win. Finally someone clued me in that there is an admission price to being good at martial arts. It's your time. You gotta be dedicated to be good. Being the new guy isn't a bad thing. We all have been the new guy. Everyone in that gym wasn't great right out of the gate and paid their dues. It takes time to learn all of those moves. You master them all in steps, not leaps. If they make fun of you then it ain't your gym. So don't be self conscious about it. Well I guess that is easier said than done cause I had to leave that old gym and it took me a long time to find a new gym here in Gainesville lol. It is my home now though lol.

Oh and my instructor says that "After being a black belt for so long he becomes a white belt again because he has to go over the basics. He relearns with his students." Well...he says it a lot cooler than that and with a Brazilian accent. lol.

P.S. Thanks for reminding me of that. I have been doing pretty crappy an getting mad at myself for losing in class. I gotta remember I need to master 1 thing at a time. Fundamentals.


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 8, 2010)

If you are feeling self conscious, try to remember this: nobody else is noticing you. They are all busy imagining what other people are noticing about them! So you can relax, and keep going to class.


----------



## tylerdrun (Oct 8, 2010)

mcgowana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been interested in Martial Arts for 10 years but get nervous and worried about entering a class for the first time.  On the couple of occasions I have attended a class I have never found the courage to go a second time.  Any tips?



I think you must try Emotional Freedom Therapy. It will help you attend the class. But understand that, its not going to go away. Practicing martial arts will give you courage to face other things in life. But if you don't have courage to attend the class, you've got a deep inner demon. 






Also watch videos of magnustapping at youtube. He covers a lot of subjects in EFT. 

It helps. Try it.


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 8, 2010)

I think that some times when you take your first class, you see that everyone else around you is doing things with such ease that you feel that you will never catch up or be as good as them.  In fact everyone in that room remembers what it is like to be the new guy, because they all started from the same point.  White belt.  Their expectations of your performance will be based only on the the techniques of a person that is starting out as a white belt.  I say find a group that you feel at home with and just get in there and learn, have fun, and stick with it.  Then when the next new guy comes in you can help him/her to overcome the same feelings that you have now!!  All martial arts is the journey not just the destination.   Good luck!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 8, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> If you are feeling self conscious, try to remember this: nobody else is noticing you. They are all busy imagining what other people are noticing about them! So you can relax, and keep going to class.


 LMAO! That's so true. Seriously, you're not doing anything no one else had to do. We all as beginners brought our own insecurities in with us.



mcgowana said:


> Oh well I will just have to get over it.


Sounds like you already know what to do.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 8, 2010)

There is nothing for it, but to go do it.  If you are really interested in martial arts and want to study, then you should follow your interest.  Remember that everyone, from the head instructor on down started as a beginner.  They can relate to you and will understand your struggles as you learn.  There is nothing to feel self-concious about.


----------

